# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Kino-Ditari 2010

## peoples

Pas një viti, kur *korçari* ta _mori_ copyright-in e kësaj teme, po e hap unë këtë radhë. Sepse s'po më durohet të flas mbi një film.

Në radhë të parë një vit të mbarë dhe me plot filma të mirë, por dhe jo të mirë.

----------


## peoples

*Cristian Mungiu, Ioana Uricaru, Hanno Höfer, Rãzvan Mãrculescu, Constantin Popescu * 

Filmi i fundit që pashë është vepër e këtyre regjizoreve, një brez relativisht i ri i një kinemaje që po paraqitet shkëlqyeshëm dhe po bën shumë ziliqarë në rajon (Ballkan), por dhe më gjërë, besoj.

Rumania, fqinji i ynë i idealit komunist të deri para 20 viteve. Nga ky shtet, i cili së fundi nxori dhe një fitues të çmimit _La Palme d'or_, kanë dalë këto kohët e fundit shumë regjizorë, njëri më i talentuar se tjetri. Ndoshta kanë aq ego, sa të prodhojnë filma që tregojnë histori që s'të mërzisin. Dhe këto histori vinë nga e kalaura, e cila i afrohet pak asaj tonës, por edhe nga e tashmja, po prapë e përafërt me atë tonën meqënëse jemi vende me një demokraci të re (paçka se Roumania ka hyrë në BE dhe ne jemi akoma në stadin zhgarravitës së një projekti).

Filmi quhet *Contes de l'âge d'or* (Amintiri din Epoca de Aur). Histori nga kohët e arta. Pak ironik sepse bëhet fjalë për kohët e ashpra të censurës, propagandës, përshkallëzimit të injorancës. Por, Christian Mungiu, i cili fitoi në Festivalin e Cannes çmimin e parë, nuk _rrezikon_ të (ta) bëjë vetë (një) filmin. AI mbledhe katër kineastë që përzgjidhen për historitë që ato sjellin. Këto histori ndodhen në mendjen e njerëzve. Disa na kujtojnë pak të kaluarën tonë. Ata që të paktën kanë qenë 15 vjeç në fundin e viteve 90-të, mund të gjejnë ngjashmëri të mëdha. Por ja që, asnjë nga regjizorët shqiptarë nuk e pati këtë ide, edhe pse disa filma janë bërë mbi këtë kohë.

Filmi rumun, i ndarë në katër episode, ka humor të përzier me tragjedi. Eshtë e vështirë t'i bësh një analizë se çdo episod tregon një ngjarje, dhe ajo të imponon respekt. Ndoshta dhe rëndësi e filmit siç e thotë edhe vetë Mungiu qëndron në faktin: "menduam t'i hedhim në imazhi disa ngjarje që akoma janë të freskëta në memorien e njerëzve të cilët vuajtën në një mënyrë apo në tjetrën nga diktatura dhe figura e Nicolai Causcescu.

----------


## autori

Mire une qe ende s'kam pare ende gje kete vit, po i zoti i shtepise (temes) qe na hapi deren e na the bujrum, ku eshte ??!
hajde bujari hajde !  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## autori

Ok, meqe disa gjejne kohe vetem per protagonizem tek xhaxhai, ne te tjeret po rrefejme ç'kemi pare kete vit :



Bismilah rrahmani-rrahim, inagurova filmin e pare per 2010-en : "*MOTHER*" me regji te jug-koreanit *Bong Joon-ho*.




Ne kohen e Merhumit, ka qene nje kenge labe qe thoshte : "_Dy luanë ka sot Bota / Nje Azia, nje Europa_ ". Edhe kinemaja jug-koreane, njesoj si puna e kesaj kenges, sot per sot ka dy _luanë_, njeri më i perkedhelur se tjetri nga kritika oksidentale : njeri eshte *Park Chan-wook*, regjizor i *"Old Boy"* ose *"Thirst"* ( http://filmjournal.net/autori/2009/1...ark-chan-wook/), tjetri eshte  *Bong Joon-ho* - regjizor i "*The Host*" ( http://filmjournal.net/autori/2009/0...-joon-ho-bong/) apo  *Memories of murder*.

Edhe pse Park Chan-wook-u i "Old Boy"-t eshte etiketuar si më vulgar dhe më "tape à l'il" se Bong Joon-ho, filmat e ketij te fundit, _in fine_, nuk jane aq te ndryshem nga ato te Park Chan-it : "*Mother*", filmi i tij ultim, eshte nje quasi-remake i "Old Boy"-t ! Ne te dy filmat, gjejme pothuaj te njejtet elemente skenaristike : gjimnaziste nimfomane (figure arketipale e manga-ve aziatike), raporte gati incestale baba-bir (ose nene-bir); po ashtu, gjejme te nejtat obsesione mizaskenike : filma-rrefenjë qe kthehen ne fabula moralizuese (ku ne fund, viktima del kriminel dhe krimineli, viktime), dhenie e nje rendesie kapitale celulareve ne zbulimin e te vertetes, kuadro filmike qe insistojne mbi tenxhere me supe aziatike dhe gjelle me salcë curry, plane filmike patetiko-komike me portrete te rinjsh "si pune budallenjsh" dhe pa dhembe ne goje. E njejta gusto per personazhe "si pune budallenjsh", ose me sakte : budallenj, ma non troppo ! Njesoj si dhe filmi "*MOTHER*" : film-pirouette, por piruetta jo fort te sinqerta... (te njejtat simptoma si dhe filmat e Park Chan-wook, dhe te "vales se re" coreano-jugore, ne pergjithesi...).

Vleresimi im : nota *4.5*  (kete vit po e bejme me notacion, per te dhene nje ide me te sakte.  


*Ne fotot e meposhtme:* majtas, _budallai_(ma non troppo!) tek "Mother" i Bong Joon-ho; djathtas, ai tek "Old Boy" i Park Chan-wook

----------


## autori

Sa here me takon te degjoj te flitet per regjizorin francez *Luc Moullet*, tejet diskret ne media, me kujtohet nje interviste e Godard-it gjate te ciles ai citon Moullet si nje nga dy-tre regjizoret aktualë me te talentuar !

Gjithsesi, nje gje e sigurte : eshte fjala per nje regjieor "jashte normave", doemos pak "te marrë", qe ben filma po aq "te lajthitur", sikurse eshte dhe vete tema e "Toka e te çmendurve".

Fjala eshte me se shumti per nje dokumentar, qe pasqyron nje province te vogel ne jug-perendim te Frances, ku numri i historive me të marrë psiqikë, na qenka tejet i larte, ne mos më i larti ne gjithe Francen ! (midis te tjerash, tregohet dhe nje histori e ndodhur ne vitin 1999, ku nje emigrant shqiptar ne France, burre tek te '60-tat, vret vellain e tij, dhe per 3 dite, fshihet maleve te katundit !!  :pa dhembe:  .

Me nje seriozitet per ta patur zili, regjizori rrefen historite e ndodhura, gjithe duke fshehur nje humor te holle te çfazuar e burlesk ("humor anglez"- i themi ne nganjehere ne shqip !), pa rene per asnje moment ne spektakël. Per te na dhene nje portret jo pak "per te mos t'a patur zili" te shoqerise njerezore...

*7.8*

----------


## autori

Në vitin 1997, regjizori portugez *Pedro Costa* kish xhiruar tashme dy filma : "*O Sangue*" dhe "*Cas de lava*". 
Siç tregon ai vete, ne ne fare menyre, Costa kish filluar te fitoje statusin e regjizorit autorial. Po merrte patenten e "regjizorit autorial europian". 

Pikerisht ne 1997, Costa xhiron "*Ossos*" (Kockat), fitues i Luanit te argjente ne festivalin e Venecias. "Ossos" u xhirua ne periferite e varfra te Lisbones, gjithmone sipas kodeve tradicionale te xhirimit te nje filmi : produksion tradicional, camera 35mm, carrelio (travelling), drita prozhektoresh, asistentë regjizorë... bla bla bla.  

Siç kallzon vete regjizori, sa me teper qe xhirimi avanconte (gjithkush ne postin e tij, rutine filmimi...bla bla bla), aq me shume rritej nje far sikleti, ne gjirin e ekipit te xhirimit : ndihej shija e nje far genjeshtre, e nje çekuilibri moral midis realitetit mizerabel te kesaj periferie mizerabël te Lisbones, dhe menyres "klasike"(profesionale) te filmimit; çekuliber kokret midis varferise e pashpreses perpara kamerave, nga njera anë, dhe energjise se harxhuar prapa kamerave (nga ekipi teknik). A thua se kjo lagje, kjo periferi, e refuzonte nje kinema te tille, nje film te tille, nje xhirim qe perdorte teper dritë prozhektorësh per te ndriçuar nje zone te tille, te erret, te piset, banoret e te ciles ngriheshin ne 5 te mengjesit per te punuar si shtrues asfalti rrugesh ose pastruese shtepish, dhe ktheheshin ne 9 te darkes per te fjetur. Shkurt, niseshin me nate e ktheheshin me nate !

Nje mbremje, *Pedro Costa* vendos te nderprese dritat e prozhektoreve. Qofte dhe per pak çaste. Duke vene gurin e pare te nje kinematografie te re, ku drita kthehet ne drite/erresire, dhe duke kuptuar se, ne fakt, ai nuk ka nevoje as per asistentë regjizorë,  as per carrelio e prozhektore, as per producentë. Ajo qe ai deshiron, ne fakt ne fakt, eshte te jete *vetem per vetem* me njerezit e kesaj lagje, me keta njerez qe ne fakt i do aq fort. Dhe keshtu, pak e nga pak te gjente ritmin e punes se xhirimit, ritem qe u shkonte per shtat banoreve ne fjale, hapsires se jetuar prej tyre. Lind keshtu "Ne dhomen e Vandës" (*No quarto da Vanda*, 2000) dhe "Perpara Rini !" (*Juventude em Marcha*, 2006).  Dy kryevepra, dy monumente.  Pedro Costa _rishpik_ kinemanë !

Vetë Costa thote se nuk ka shpikur asgje ! Biles sipas tij, ai eshte thjesht nje regjizor hollywoodian, ne sensin klasik. Ne sensin qe, kufijte e kinemase hollywoodiane klasike ishin te kondicionuara nga *studioja*, njesoj sikunder dhe puna ime- thote Costa, eshte e kondicionuar nga lagja Fontainhas (e cila, prej 4-5 vitesh nuk ekziston më).  

Serge Daney, kritik francez i kinematografise, ka pas thene per Straub-ët qe, "Per ta, *ekziston* vetem ai(ajo) qe *reziston*". Tek Pedro Costa, _nxenes_ i Straub-ëve, *reziston* vetem ai(ajo) qe shuhet (zhduket, humbet), ku me _shuhet_ (zhduket), nenkuptohet ai qe *egziston* permes kesaj shuarje(zhdukjeje). 

Vanda ("Ne dhomen e Vandes") dhe Ventura ("Perpara Rini") perjetesojne pikerisht kete zhdukje (shuarje)- atë te lagjes Fontainhas. Ndersa me filmin e tij te ri "*Ne change rien*"- Asgje mos ndrysho-  (titulli eshte marre nga njeri prej kapitujve te "Histoire de Cinéma" te Godard : "_Asgje mos ndrysho, me qellim qe gjithshka te jete e ndryshme_"), Pedro Costa vazhdon po kete _pune_, te filluar me dy filmat e cituar me lart. Kesaj rradhe, ne qender te vemendjes se tij eshte nje aktore-kengetare franceze, Jeanne Balibar, te cilen regjizori e filmon ne momentet e pergatitjeve te lodhshme per koncertin e saj. 

 Principi eshte i njejte me Vanden dhe Venturën : filmimi i nje ekzistence (kengetares Jeann Balibar) permes shuarjes (zhdukjes, humbjes- dmth permes provave te pafundme te kengetares). Gjithe pa prekur ose intervenuar mbi kete ekzistence. Por duke gjetur, verejtur, pershfaqur tek kjo ekzistence, reflektimin e nje bote nuk ka ku te shkoje më reale (bota, universi i Vandes, Ventures, dhe ne rastin e fundit - ai i Jeanne). 
Pedro Costa, me sa duket, sapo ka filluar te na thote ato qe ka brenda vetes. Dhe duket qe ka shume. Per fatin tone te mire !!

*8*

----------


## autori

Parë keto dite ne kinema :

*"Ander"* - film spanjoll me regji te *Roberto Caston*.

 

Hera e pare qe shikoj nje film, pothuaj i gjithi ne gjuhe baske (qe nuk ka te beje asnje miligram me gjuhen spanjolle !!).

*Ander* eshte filmi i pare i ketij regjizori te ri te te 30-tat, qe perpiqet te na tregoje andrallat seksuale e sentimentale te nje beqari te stazhionuar bask tek te 40-at, e qe jeton ne nje fshat te humbur bask me nënën e tij plake tek te 80-at.

 Prej dy oresh film, do arrija te shpetoja veçse dy sekuenca, secila 5 minuteshe... Gjithe pjesa tjeter vuan nga simptomat tipike te filmave autoriale europianë..., dmth, nuk hyra dot ne film asnje minute te vetme.

*4.5*



"*Petit Indi*" - film spanjoll me regji te *Marc Recha*

 

Nga ky regjizor kam pare dhe dy filma te mëhershem te tij. Dhe qe me kane pelqyer. Biles njeri ("Dite gushti"), me ka pelqyer biles shume shume ! Kesaj rradhe, Marc Recha (nxenes i Victor Erice-s, babait te kinemase indipendente spanjolle) nuk ka qullosur gje... . Jo se i gjithe filmi eshte i keq, absolutisht jo. Por nuk ka magjine e filmave te dikurshem te tij.                                                     

Filmi eshte portreti i nje djaloshi adoleshent spanjoll, qe jeton ne periferine e Barcelones. 

ps: çuditerisht, ne France ky film eshte shfaqur nen titullin "C'est ici que je vis" (Ja ketu ku une jetoj). 

*5.7*

----------


## autori

Kinemaja eshte ndofta arti i vetem qe ka per karakteristike *kryesore* riprodhimin, riperseritjen e asaj qe krijon, pra te imazheve.  A thua se kinemaja eshte nje _remake_ ne pafundesi, i vete kinemase !

Filmi i fundit i *Scorese*-s, qofte dhe pa dashje, ne lexim te fundit, eshte homazh ndaj nje tjeter filmi, homazh ndaj "Vertigo"-s se Hitchcock-ut (pa dyshim, njeri prej 4-5 filmave me te rendesisshem te Historise se Kinemase, ne mos, me i rendesishmi). Ashtu sikunder eshte i mbushur me referenca filmike nga filmat e hershem te Polanskit apo Samuel Fuller-it. Pikerisht ne kete sens, ndaj dhe shkruaja pak më lart se, kinemaja ndofta eshte arti i vetem qe perserit dhe do perserise veteveten deri ne... pafundesi ! Dhe kjo gje, e pare jo si difekt, por si karakteristike e vete artit te shtate.

Ne vetevete, historia e "*Shutter Island*" nuk ka ndonje gje te perbashket me "*Vertigo*"-n e Hitchcock-ut, por ne thelb, beht fjale per te njejten gje : *Scorsese* shtron problemin e vertetesise se imazheve, ç'eshte e vertete e ç'eshte e pavertete ne jete, dmth ç'eshte e vertete dhe e pavertete edhe ne kinema ! Cili nga dy imazhet e mesiperm eshte i verteti ? Cili eshte i rremi ?? 

Po ne kete prizem, duhet pare dh fundi i filmit :_ F.uck_ realitetin : Fiksion ose Vdekje !  

*8.0*

----------


## autori

Dokumentarët qe më eshte dhene te shikoj ne kinema, shpesh kane qene te dy kategorive : ose kane qene te sferes politike, ose filma dokumentare te sferes se Artit. 

Me ndonje perjashtim te ralle ( psh, "*Walter*" - http://filmjournal.net/autori/2010/0...gilles-perret/ -film militiant ), personalisht preferoj nje kategori te trete dokumentaresh : ata qe nuk heqin dore as nga angazhimi i tyre politik, por as edhe nga Arti, pra ata dokumentare qe nuk perjashtojne, à propri, reciprokisht njerin prej ketyre dy poleve (politiken dhe Artin).

Per fat te keq, dokumentare te tille jane te rralle. Po gjithsesi, ekzistojne ! Disa hasen ne ndonje festival filmi, ndonje prej tyre fiton dhe ndonje çmim, gje qe nuk garanton detyrimisht shfaqjen e tyre neper ekranet e kinemave. "*Koha e bekuar*" ka fatin qe, edhe pse me pikatore, mund te shihet ne ndonje ekran kinemaje. Dhe fakti qe shkova e pashe, eshte ndofta gjeja më e mire qe kam bere ne keto 3 muajt e pare te 2010-s ! 


*Dominique Marchais*, regjizor i dokumentarit, i ka rene kryq e terthor Frances, te pakten per nja 4 a 5 vjet, per te realizuar filmin e tij, nje film qe tregon gjendjen aktuale te bujqesise dhe mjedisit ne France (vend tradicionalisht rural !). Per te regjistruar me kameren e tij rreth 200 ore xhirim : 140 ore intervistime, dhe pjesa tjeter, peisazhe. Filmi i tij 2 oresh, rezultat i kesaj pune, perbehet ne masen me te madhe nga keto intervista - pjesa tjeter, peisazhe. Nga e gjithe kjo lind nje film *artistik*, ne kuptimin me te mirfillte te fjales. Por *thellesisht anti-natyralist* ! Pra, nje film qe *nuk* mjaftohet  me objektivitetin dokumentar (ne sensin dokumentues, objektiv), por arrin, ne fund, ne nje perceptim, ne nje *vertetesi subjektive*. Ajo qe ne pikture quhet *impresionizëm*.

Si ja arrin ?
Butesi ngjyrash qe skulpturojne çdo plan filmik dhe theksojne tiparet qe pershkojne çdo plan. Rigorozitet imazhesh, qe syu i zbulon dhe i penetron ne thellesi, tamam siç zbulohet duke u pare nje tabllo pikture. Pak e nga pak, pergjate 2 oreve, spektatori kupton se po "regjistron" ne mendjen e tij determinuesit e peizazhit qe sheh, per ti vene ato ne perspektive, per te nxjerre nje konkluzion.

Ky imazh, eshte i dubluar nga *fjala*, elementi tjeter themelor ne film, ku kryqezohen politika, bujqesia, shkenca, ambjentalizmi. Permes fjales, nuk kerkohen ide, ide "te medha" : regjizori degjon. Eshte spektatori pastaj qe "nxjerr" idete. Qe nxjerr nje konkluzion.

 Doemos qe filmi ka nje pozicion te tijin, per nje teme te tille siç eshte ambjentalizmi, ekologjia. Kriza qe jeton Perendimi, pas nje industrializimi plot 150 vjeçar eshte aq e madhe, saqe me sa duket, me ne fund, propozimet me te arsyeshme (nga ambientaliste, agronome, fermere...) po merren pak e nga pak parasysh. Te pakten po degjohen.

Gjithsesi, me gjithe kete pozicionim te filmit, ajo qe "*Koha e bekuar*" kerkon eshte para se gjithash nje perceptim i realitetit polifonik, dhe jo nje imponim idesh. Regjizori nuk flet kurre me "voice off", nuk komenton asnje sekonde te vetme. Ai vetem pyet permes kameras, e cila regjistron zëra dhe imazhe te nje shkrimtari, nje çifti biologjistesh, nje politikani, disa fermeresh, duke ju larguar keshtu filmave me temen e ambjentit-bujqesise, siç ishte "*Jeta Moderne*" e Raymond Depardon (http://filmjournal.net/autori/2009/0...mond-depardon/). Tani e kuptoj me mire pse nuk me pat pelqyer ai dokumentar pasi, pikerisht, ne ndryshim nga "*Koha e bekuar*", e pershfaqte boten rurale si diçka te semure e ne shuarje, ne sensin e zhdukjes, si nje bote te asfiksuar qe shfaqej si e paafte per te dale nga heshtja e saj.

Ah, dhe diçka : Ka vertet ngjashmeri midis "*Kohes se bekuar*" te Dominique Marchais, dhe filmave te Pedro Costa-s apo Wang Bing-ut (West of the Tracks - A l'Ouest des rails) : tek te tre, *reziston* *vetem ajo bote qe rrezikon te shuhet !
*
De la dialectique ... !

*9.5*

----------


## autori

*Tony Gatlif* eshte ndofta i vetmi regjizor ne bote me origjine rome (cigane, me sakt). Dhe eshte fort i njohur me nje film te tijin, te realizuar ne 1997, me titull "Gadjo Dilo" ("Gaxhiu Dilo").

Personalisht, nuk me kane pelqyer ndonjehere filmat e Gatlif, qe me jane dukur egzotikë, dmth _eurowoodianë_. Nuk kisha ndermend te shkoja ne kinema te shihja "*Liberté*" (Liri), filmin e tij te fundit. Por degjova se regjizori kish dekada qe deshironte te bente nje film per terrorin dhe deportimet e perjetuara nga romët (ciganët) gjate Luftes se Dyte boterore. Dhe mendova qe, "Liberté" mund te ishte "Che Guevara" i Tony Gatlif-it (ashtu sikurse me pat pelqyer shume "Che" i Soderbergh-ut, gjithe duke mos qene fans i filmave te tij).

Dola i zhgenjyer... ; "*Liberté*" eshte nje film teresisht didaktik, akademik, biles nganjehere kusturician (folkloriko-ekzotik). Te vetmet momente interesante jane ato kur regjizori pasqyron kalerimin me kuaj te ciganeve, por kjo zgjat veçse pak minuta...  :i terbuar: 

ps: ne film luan edhe nje aktor shqiptar : Arben Bajraktaraj

*3.0*

----------


## autori

Ka fort mundesi qe ky te jete filmi i pare bullgar qe shikoj. 



Ky çuni ne foto eshte regjizori bullgar 35 vjeçar *Kamen Kalev*. 
Perpara 10 vitesh, fale nje burse, ka studiuar ne Paris, ne shkollen FEMIS, nje nga me te njohurat per kinematografi. Pastaj eshte kthyer ne Sofje, ne Bullgari, dhe ka realizuar nje seri video-clip-esh, gje qe e ka lejuar te fitoje jo pak mjete financiare. Pastaj ka realizuar disa metrazhe te shkurter me te cilet ka fituar edhe disa çmime ne festivale nderkombetare.

Ky eshte metrazhi i tij i pare i gjate.
Qe fillon shume mire. Qe tregon historine e dy vellezerve, Christos (tek te 30-tat) dhe Georgi-t, adoleshent. Christos eshte nje personazh i vertete, ne kuptimin qe luan rolin e tij : regjizori e ka patur shok femijerie, dhe i ka kerkuar te luaje rolin e nje  artisti narkoman, siç ka qene dhe ne te vertete (them ka qene, sepse prej nje viti, Christo Christov nuk jeton më, per arsye te nje over-doze droge...).

Pra filmi fillon mire, por... vazhdon keq. Kjo, sepse regjizori bie ne gracken e manisë per te fabrikuar dramaturgji dhe per te zoteruar kohen, dy semundjet tipike te filmave te sotem. Nese ne fillim te filmit regjizori pasqyron ne menyre fort interesante te perditshmen e kryeqytetit bullgar Sofie, ne vijim, ai perkujdeset më se tepermi per intrigen (dramen) e filmit, dhe humb origjinalitetin e fillimit. Kete konstatim timin, e konfirmon edhe nje fakt i thjeshte : nese ne fillim filmi nuk ka fare muzike (sepse nuk ka nevoje !-dhe aq me mire), me kalimin e kohes, muzika behet gjithe e me shume prezente, si ajo komerdarja qe i vjen ne shpetim te mbyturit.

Megjithate, duhet pare çdo te beje ne te ardhmen ky regjizor, pasi disa gjera, ne ato qe thote, duket se i ka te sinqerta dhe interesante.

*5.9*

----------


## PINK

Autor, c'i ke ato numra ne fund. Psh 8.0 per Shutter Island , aq e ke vleresuar ate film nga 1 deri ne 10, right ? lol

----------


## BOKE

Sot ka dale ky filmi. Mgjse eshte me aktore te njohur, Aniston e Butler, nuk me duket se do jete ndonje film kushedi. Nga traileri te pakten.Lol

----------


## autori

> Autor, c'i ke ato numra ne fund. Psh 8.0 per Shutter Island , aq e ke vleresuar ate film nga 1 deri ne 10, right ? lol


Po pra mo, e kemi bo me nota tani !  :qetesi: 

 :ngerdheshje: 

Film i mire Shutter Island, e ke pare besoj. por ndofta nuk te ka pelqy...

----------


## PINK

> Po pra mo, e kemi bo me nota tani ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Film i mire Shutter Island, e ke pare besoj. por ndofta nuk te ka pelqy...


Jo se kam pare akoma, desha ta shikoja po s'u bera mbare qe s'u bera te shkoj. Se me pelqejne filma e Leo DiCaprios ne pergjithesi.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## autori

> Jo se kam pare akoma, desha ta shikoja po s'u bera mbare qe s'u bera te shkoj. *Se me pelqejne filma e Leo DiCaprios ne pergjithesi*.


Kaq do te ishte e mjaftueshme per ta parë filmin ! Per me teper, duket se Scorsese* ka pritur* qe DiCaprio te burrerohet per t'ja dhuruar ate rol. Eshte  i  h a t a sh ë m ! (dhe po i peshoj fjalet). 

Por ka diçka vertet interesante tek aktorët : ata me te mirët, gjithmone e kane kuptuar se duke duke u ngritur ne peshë (burreruar, ta quajme keshtu), jane kthyer nga aktorë, ne autorë (ne kuptimin qe jane ata qe krijojne figura filmike).

 Merr DiCaprio-n: duke filluar nga vitet 2000, Scorsese zevendeson De Niro-n me të. Ne nje fare menyre, fytyra e DiCaprio-s (*Gangs of New York* -2002, *The Aviator* -2004, *The Departed* -2006) filloi te zevendesoje pak e nga pak trupin dhe prezencen impresionuese te De Niros (*Mean streets* -1973, *Taxi driver* -1976,* Raging Bull* -1979, *Good Fellas* -1990, *Casino* -1995). Dhe me kete te fundit, *Shutter Island* -2010, me ne fund, eshte trupi i DiCaprio-s qe arrin me ne fund te zevendesoje vete trupin (prezencen) e Deniro-s (nganjehere, deri dhe qellimshem ne mbi-peshe si psh tek *Raging Bull* !).

"This is cinema !" do thoshte David Lynch  :shkelje syri: 

per ilustim : de Niro tek "Casino" (1995) dhe DiCaprio tek "Shutter island" (2010)

----------


## PINK

true, true. Do i shtoja dhe keto. Great movies, ku me ka pelqyer shume loja e tij. 

REVOLUTIONARY ROAD 
Body of Lies
Blood Diamond 
Catch Me If You Can 


p.s. Po per Gerard Butler, cfare mendon si aktor?  :perqeshje:

----------


## autori

> true, true. Do i shtoja dhe keto. Great movies, ku me ka pelqyer shume loja e tij. 
> 
> REVOLUTIONARY ROAD 
> Body of Lies
> Blood Diamond 
> Catch Me If You Can


Ok ok, por keto nuk jane filma te Scorsese-s. E kisha fjalen tek raportet aktor-regjizor (DiCaprio-Scorsese) dhe jo per DiCaprio-n si top-model  :pa dhembe: 





> p.s. Po per Gerard Butler, cfare mendon si aktor?


Nuk e kisha ndegju ndonjehere.

----------


## autori

"*The Ghost-Writer*", filmi i fundit i *Polanski*-t ne formen e thriller-it (jemi gjithmone ne lëmin e paranojes, teme e preferuar e Polanskit !), dhe qe ne vetvete fsheh mesazhe politike, më intrigoi vertet (gjë e rralle per mua, ne kuptimin qe rralle më intereson historia e filmit, e nxjerre pothuaj nga konteksti i vete filmit, i mizaskenës). *The Ghost-Writer* eshte historia e nje shkrimtari, qe eshte perzgjedhur te shkruaje "Kujtimet" (Memoire-t) e Adam Lang, nje ish-Kryeminister anglez (aludimi eshte qartazi per Tony Blair !). 

Ritmi dhe rrjedha e filmit jane te admirueshme, gjithe duke mbajtur ne aparence, nje mizaskene klasike. Ne dukje i thjeshte, filmi eshte jo pak kompleks. 
C'me intrigoi me se shumti, ishin dy gjera :
se pari, personazhet dytesore (pastruesit me origjine aziatike te vilës, plaku qe di gjithshka ne lidhje me rrymat detare... etj etj) 
se dyti: nje far ironie ne film, pershtypja qe të le filmi se, tashmë, gjithshka eshte vone. 

Keto gjera me pelqyen ne film, më teper se psh personazhet kryesorë, qe per mendimin tim, ne disa raste, nuk jane ne situata bindese, si psh historia e nje nate dashurie midis shkrimtarit dhe gruas se ish-kryeministrit.
Thene permbledhtazi, mekanika e rrefimit eshte interesante, por gjithsesi, pa arritur te me mrekulloje plotesisht.

*7.0*

----------


## autori

Nga Polanski, regjizor polak por qe xhiron ne Angli, po hidhem tek *Andrzej Vajda*, veterani i kinematografise polake, por qe vazhdon te xhiroje e jetoje ne Poloni ! *TATARAK* eshte filmi i tij i fundit : regjizori sot ka plot 84 vjeç. 

Dhe une nuk e kuptoj pse Wajda e ka bere kete "TATARAK", cili eshte interesi i ekzistences se nje filmi te tille ! 

Personazhi kryesor, nje grua, teorikisht eshte nje personazh pasionant (gjate dialogjeve, behet aluzion per dramaturgun nordik Ibsen, dhe vete personazhi i saj duket sikur del direkt nga nje pjese teatrale e Ibsenit!), por ajo qe nuk shkon, eshte trajtimi filmik : muzikë insistuese, dirigjimi i aktoreve duket tangerlliks, levizjet e kameras teper marramendese per te qene te sinqerta, kalimet nga filmi ne film (TATARAK tregon historine e xhirimit te nje filmi) duken fallco. Te gjitha keto më bene qe ta shihja TATARAK-un si nje film-exercise formalist, qe mbeshtetet kryesisht ne eksperiencen sigurisht te pasur te Wajda-s (si regjizor 84 vejçar qe eshte !). 
Por, per mendimin tim, ajo qe mbi te gjitha nuk shkon ne kete film eshte fakti qe Wajda e ka filmuar monologun e aktores kryesore si fiksion (jo si reportazh, jo si dokumentar), keshtu qe pjesa tjeter e filmit (fiksioni), nuk mund te funksiononte ndryshe veçse *si karikature* e tij dmth e fiksionit(filmit).

*5.8*

----------

